# New Uber Driver App Icon 2019



## RightTurnOnRed (Jun 15, 2018)

Coming soon......New drivers app icon. But why ? Whats wrong with the one we're currently using ? ????


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Just something for the tech department to do update


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Some assclown got a bonus for this lol


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

This, this is the BS "appearance" programming that makes no sense. 
The app works.
Fire the expensive and inept programmers and you increase your profitability. 
Stop
Effing
Around 
Dara
And run the damned company the right way.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

What a joke! Shoved “Uber” word up and added an arrow.
For that, the techie gets a bonus?!

Who remembers the original (2014) logo?


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

RightTurnOnRed said:


> Coming soon......New drivers app icon. But why ? Whats wrong with the one we're currently using ? ????
> View attachment 335403


Will the Green Light Hubs be closed that day for the celebrations?? WTF/ BFD!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

The arrow on the icon kinda looks like a phallic symbol.

It will all remind us of the big d!ck that is being jammed in us every time we log on and accept rides.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

So glad they spent time on this instead of fixing the Uber Driver app to provide audio alerts for pings when another app is in the foreground.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

No wonder they're not profitable.

How many man hours and meeting time was spent on coming up with an approving this?


----------

